# Home boarding in South Devon?



## annamac (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm looking for someone to leave Piper with while we're away at my brother's graduation for a couple of nights and I'm not keen on kennels cos a) she came from a rescue centre not that long ago and b) she's only had her puppy jabs (at 7 months) and I'm strapped for cash right now so kennel cough and all the rest is gonna set me back too much. She's usually left with family but we're all going away together this time!

So does anyone know anyone in the South Devon area? We live in Totnes but can drop her anywhere from Plymouth to Exeter, or obviously Torbay is fine. I was thinking about £12 a night? 

If anyone's interested themselves, she's a 15-month-old staffy cross, toilet-trained, not into chewing, needs two 30-minute walks a day and we leave her for up to six hours in the afternoon no problem, she just sleeps. She's mild-mannered, biggest problem being walking on a lead (my fault, I walk her off the lead too much as she's so good at walking to commands) but that can be got around with an extendable lead as she doesn't wander far (just doesn't do 'walking right next to my owner' very well!). Comes when called, especially if treats are involved, great with kids and other dogs, getting there with cats, does still eat cat poo whenever she can... Think that about covers it!

The dates involved are Wed and Thurs July 21 & 22.

All help gratefully received as time is running out! 

Anna x

Oh and here's a pic..


----------

